# Swarm trap opinions please.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I want to bet you got yourself a swarm.
This late in the day all the scouts are normally gone (save for 10-20 who decide to stay, if they are very serious).
With the trap seemingly packed, even from the picture, that gotta be a swarm in there.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

If the weather permits I'll get into this box we with my USB endoscope this evening or tomorrow evening and see if I can get a look at what's going on without too much disturbance. This "trap" was kind of a last minute "oh, what the heck" set up and I think it only has 4 frames in it of mostly old drawn comb. Of course the least prepared box catches the first swarm.


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 21, 2016)

Check Midday when flying is going on. Look for pollen coming in... Like Greg advised that time of day everybody should be their own home! Or pop the top gently and take a peek


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

Took a quick look this evening, big storm rolling in, lots.of bees flying in. I'm fairly confident they've settled in. Won't be able to watch them mid day till the weekend. May set up a level stand next to the wood shed and get them off the roof tomorrow.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

The storms were fast moving and I got a chance to poke my endoscope camera in the entrance.
I'm gonna say it's a catch.







Now all I got to do is not screw things up.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats on the catch. J


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 21, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

Walked over on the neighbors place this evening and checked my other traps.
"Caught" another swarm, confirmed with the endoscope camera.
These are looking up at the bottom of the frames. not great pics but enough to confirm success.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

Got both of these swarms into permanent hives in my bee yard this morning. The hive from the roof of the woodshed had been there longer than I guessed. I was thinking 5-6 days but there was capped brood in that box. The swarm from my neighbors land had larva and eggs but no capped brood. Both were drawing out comb. I put a frame feeder with 2 liters of syrup and a couple of frames of drawn comb in each hive with half of a swiffer dry sheet on top of the frames to get SHB. 
Even with the heavy disturbance both hives were very docile. Looks like they are off to a good start.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like it. Nice.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

I was working in my bee yard this evening fixing a hive stand I caught with the mower. Not one a hive is currently sitting on, probably 30' from one of my new hives. I wasn't bothering them and they weren't paying any attention to me. Until my wife's idiot black lab wandered down to see what I was doing and managed to piss off a few bees and when she got stung came running to me for protection. Had one get me on the cheek by the corner of my mouth, it got tangled up in my beard and nailed me. I don't have much reaction, hurts for 10-15 minutes and might leave a little welt, now 2 hours later I can't see it but it still feels "off" and that's all I get out of a sting. I'm nore annoyed that a bee died, probably several because I think the dog got 2 or 3 stings, maybe she'll learn to leave the jalapeno sky raisins alone, but she ain't real bright.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Larry in OK said:


> ... maybe she'll learn to leave the jalapeno sky raisins alone, but she ain't real bright.


That's funny, Larry. Congratulations on the swarm catches.


Russ


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

A little update.
I was thinking these girls had been in the hive longer or I woldn't have given them a deep inspection but they are looking pretty good.

Only took pics of one frame but there were several frames with capped and open brood and eggs. 
The other frames with brood looked pretty good, I think I can live with this brood pattern, if a cell on this frame didn't have brood it had nectar or pollen in it. I gave them several frames of crawn comb that they are using and seem to be drawing out the foundation OK. I've kept syrup on them all along but this bunch has not taken much at all


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

Got swarm 3 in a trap. Not sure how long they have been there. I lasted checked it May 14th and refreshed the Swarm Commander then.
Yesterday the property owner messaged me and said there were some bees around the box.
Checked tonight. I was going to poke my endoscope in but I didn't grab a bee jacket and decided that I probably have enough confirmation.
I'll suit up and take a look with the camera this weekend before I bring them home just to be sure. Or I might give them another week to settle in.


----------

